# Best way to open a bearded dragons mouth?



## blackrandomapple (Jun 6, 2008)

Hello,

Any ideas on the BEST way to open a beardie's mouth for meds?

Thankyou


----------



## ReptileRyan (Jul 13, 2011)

tease him with a cricket or locusts..
or dip some of his food in the med


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Didn't the vet show you how to do it?


----------



## Nade8285 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi there, I had this queery a few weeks ago when i had to give some meds to my beardy, I didn't like the thought of doing it the way the vet showed me, (involved pulling on his beard), although i'm sure that is a painless way i still wasnt keen, so the method i use is as follows, I take dexter out of his viv, put him on a towl and get this meds ready, i then tickle his nose a little, the meds i was giving him where via syringe, i then got the syringe and put it to his mouth with a little pressure, i'd then open my mouth and show him what i wanted him to do, and after a few attempts he'd open up!, when i say a little pressure be ferm but dont pry his jaw open as they then become reluctant to par-take in any med time in the future, this way really works with my beardy, he feels safe cuz he's wrapped in his towel, and i have a little play with him first hand to relax him and it may sound stupid me opening my mouth to show him what I want him to do but it really does work!, hope this helps


----------



## blackrandomapple (Jun 6, 2008)

Nade8285 said:


> Hi there, I had this queery a few weeks ago when i had to give some meds to my beardy, I didn't like the thought of doing it the way the vet showed me, (involved pulling on his beard), although i'm sure that is a painless way i still wasnt keen, so the method i use is as follows, I take dexter out of his viv, put him on a towl and get this meds ready, i then tickle his nose a little, the meds i was giving him where via syringe, i then got the syringe and put it to his mouth with a little pressure, i'd then open my mouth and show him what i wanted him to do, and after a few attempts he'd open up!, when i say a little pressure be ferm but dont pry his jaw open as they then become reluctant to par-take in any med time in the future, this way really works with my beardy, he feels safe cuz he's wrapped in his towel, and i have a little play with him first hand to relax him and it may sound stupid me opening my mouth to show him what I want him to do but it really does work!, hope this helps


Thanks, I also was told by the vet how to do it but it seemed wrong, I will try this method tomo at med time! poor lil frankie has *pneumonia*


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

Well don't use your door key ! :gasp:

Yes, I have seen someone in a rep shop trying it ! :bash:


----------



## Nade8285 (Jul 10, 2011)

Let us all know who u get on and hope the little fella gets better soon


----------



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

My vet used to use a cotton bud cut in half (non cotton end) I for one used to be more forceful and force his mouth open (sounds harsh but It's not as bad as it sounds). Make sure your body is behind him so when they back up they can't go anywhere then GENTLY try to prise the mouth open with your fingers, mine used to open it by himself when I did this. Just don't overdo it and hurt them! x


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

I found the easiest way with mine was to apply pressure to the left and right side and the rear of the jaw, they will try and flick you away and as they do, jam the syringe / meds in


----------

